# sourwoods blooming here!how long?



## jlk (Jul 5, 2001)

how long does the sourwood bloom last?


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

jlk,

2 - 3 weeks, I think. I'm in the NE corner of the state...had a pretty good bloom for about five days now. 

What part of Bama are you in? Do you know your elevation? I didn't know that it was important - some say you must be above a certain level to get a nectar flow. 

C.C.


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

In North Ga. they from about the middle or third week of June until the end of July and some years first week of August


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

The Best areas seem to be above 1800 ft. elev. you can make some below that some years. You need to try and get the bees up enough to gat away from the pastures....... This may be a good year.....David www.johnstonshoneyfarm.com


----------



## jlk (Jul 5, 2001)

hey,I,m in shelby county,below bham. I am not sure of my elevation, the sourwoods have been blooming for a few days? But i dont seem to see my bees working them, I see plenty of wild polinators though...I'll see if i can figure out my elevation...John


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

I live in Rome Ga. and i have sourwood trees around me but I cant make anything on them here close to home. A Old Timer told me to make sourwood honey you have to get 1800 ft or higher to make much of it and that has been my experience with it the higher is usually better.


----------



## rickh (Aug 9, 2008)

Im in eastern Ky. and I see the bees working sourwoods hard and we are way below 1800 ft.


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

yes I have seen them working lower but I dont see much nectar in the hives when they where lower. maybe they where getting pollen. It is not impossible to make it lower but my expierence is the higher the better


----------

